
Show HN: TurboBench – Compressor Benchmark - powturbo
https://github.com/powturbo/TurboBench
======
powturbo
\- The only benchmark program including LzTurbo \- 100% in-memory benchmark,
no I/O overhead

\- Include (>50) allmost all popular, latest or fastest compressors in one
compiled package

\- No other compressor benchmark includes more codecs or offer more precision
and features

\- Benchmarking Entropy Coders, Lz77 and BWT compressors \- Minimum plugins
call overhead

\- Set one, a group or several compressors to benchmark at the command line

\- Multiple input files with recursive directories

\- Concatenate multiple small files into one multiblock file

\- Benchmark multiblock file as one large block, but each block processed
separatelly

\- Avoid cache szenario found in other benchmarks with small files \- Set
block size, file size limit,...

\- Set number of iterations, number of runs, benchamrks, set max. time per run
and for all benchmarks.

\- Automatic sort \- :new: automatic update & merge of result files \- :new:
Text, html, csv, markdown __and other output formats without retesting

\- :new: html output with sortable tables

\- :new: Transfer speed sheet for different connections or devices:
GPRS,2G,3G,4G,DSL,Network,HDD,SSD,RAM

\- :+1: Speedup html plot

\- Linux and Windows binaries

\- 100% C/C++, w/o inline assembly

\- Enable/disable groups or individual codecs at compile time

\- All in one executable, no hassless installing of additional package

